# Marsh hens



## fredw (Dec 5, 2013)

Fun trip yesterday with David Edens in the marsh grass off the Georgia coast.

My first time hunting marsh hens (clapper rails).  We were able to hit a 8 foot 9 inch tide that allowed us into the grass for a three hour period of time.  Shooting was fast.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice hunt. They taste good with gravy and rice


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 5, 2013)

They are fun to shoot!


----------



## little rascal (Dec 5, 2013)

*I always*

look forward to ya'lls marsh hen post. If I lived near the coast I would be on that! We get some rails over here in Bama, but they always show up when the season has not opened. Just up the road in Georgia the season would be open, but no rails!


----------



## creekrocket (Dec 5, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Nice hunt. They taste good with gravy and rice



You can always tell the people that grew up during the depression.....


----------



## Mark K (Dec 5, 2013)

Anything taste good with rice and gravy.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mark K said:


> Anything taste good with rice and gravy.



Even mergansers...


----------



## rdnckrbby (Dec 5, 2013)

Marsh hen is the best bird I have ever eaten. Have you guys tried it?


----------

